# Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt



## jetztaber (30. Mai 2008)

*Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

VR-Zone hat soeben eine Preisbestätigung für die Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 veröffentlicht.

Demnach wird am 17. Juni die GTX 280 zu einem Listenpreis von 649,00 US-Dollar und die GTX 260 zu einem Listenpreis von 449,00 US-Dollar erscheinen.

Das entspräche beim gerade aktuellen Wechselkurs etwa 418.- und 289.- Euro. In wie weit diese Preise dann auch tatsächlich Anwendung im Euroland finden, werden wir sehen.

Die Vertriebspartner von Nvidia beziehen die Karten für 485,00 US-Dollar bzw. 325,00 US Dollar, insofern ist hier eine erkleckliche Handelsspanne gegeben.

VR-Zone hat vor kurzem bereits die Kosten der GPU alleine mit 100,00 bis 120,00 US-Dollar bezeichnet. Nvidia wird also damit nicht den Gewinn erzielen können, den sie selbst und natürlich die Aktionäre gerne hätten.

Aus diesem und anderen Gründen wird in der Branche für diese Karten bereits von einem 55 nm Prozess gesprochen, der die Ausbeute und damit den Gewinn steigern soll und angeblich soll auch bereits das Tape-Out für diesen Prozess erfolgt sein. Man spricht von einem GT200b.

Quelle:
VR-Zone : Technology Beats - GeForce GTX 280 & GTX 260 Price Up
Nvidia GT200 sucessor tapes out - The INQUIRER

* *EDIT 30.05.**
Wie auf Fudzilla zu lesen steht, scheint Nvidia bei der Preispolitik der derzeitige schwache Dollarkurs entgangen zu sein. Dort peilt man wohl für den Vertrieb im Euroland Preise von 400.- bis 450.- Euro für die GTX 260 und 550.- bis 600.- Euro für die GTX 280 an. Wir sind es ja gewohnt...

Angesichts solcher Kursdifferenzen wird sich der Wunsch so mancher Enthusiasten wohl oder übel darauf beschränken, dass sie sich ein neckisches Triple-SLI in einer hier nicht näher bezeichneten Körperöffnung der Nvidia-Verantwortlichen wünschen. Dies hätte wahrscheinlich eine entsprechende Einsicht zur Folge...

Der letzte Absatz gibt die persönliche Meinung des Verfassers wieder - nicht notwendigerweise die der Redaktion. Dass das klar ist! 

Quelle:
Fudzilla - Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 to sell for 450

**EDIT 12.06**
Schaut so aus, als ob Nvidia aufgrund des großen Preisdrucks seitens ATI/AMD seine US-Preise senkt. Nach Angaben von Fudzilla soll die GTX 280 499.- US-Dollar und die GTX 260 399.- US-Dollar am Erscheinungstag kosten.

Das würde die derzeit bekannt werdenden Preise im Euro-Raum unter ein noch schlechteres Licht stellen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Preisdruck auf Nvidia seitens ATI/AMD auch hier deutliche Auswirkungen zeigt.

Quelle:
Fudzilla


----------



## push@max (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Hoffen wir das die Preise so ungefähr auch in Europa sein werden. Der Preis für die GTX260 hält sich meiner Meinung nach noch in Grenzen, die GTX280 sprengt da mein Budget.

Vielleicht sinkt der Preis nach den ersten Wochen auf unter 400 bzw. runde 250.


----------



## M66MARSCH66 (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Man geht die zeit langsam vorbei wenn man auf was wartet
damn 17. Juni


----------



## jetztaber (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



M66MARSCH66 schrieb:


> Man geht die zeit langsam vorbei wenn man auf was wartet
> damn 17. Juni



Sei froh, dass die Zeit auch mal langsam vorbei geht! Mit jeder Stunde werden wir schlauer. Soviel zur philosophischen Betrachtung.

Na gut. Die Karte wird sich des Erfolges nicht wehren können. ABER: Wenn Du ausreichend Englisch drauf hast, lies den Link zum Inquirer, also den zweiten von oben. Dann ist klar, dass man lieber die 55nm Version abwarten sollte. Und das dauert länger.


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

So ein Mist, ich hatte vor mir einen Gamer PC für 800-900 zu bauen, bei den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarten wäre das ohne Probleme möglich gewesen, aber wenn die Grafikkarte schon alleine 500 oder 600 kosten soll, kann ich das vergessen.

Da bleibt kaum noch Kohle für andere Komponenten, naja muss dann mal schauen wie die Leistung des RV770 wird.

Mich hat Nvidia schon mal aufgrund des Preises wahrscheinlich als Kunden verloren.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



push@max schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich hatte vor mir einen Gamer PC für 800-900 zu bauen, bei den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarten wäre das ohne Probleme möglich gewesen, aber wenn die Grafikkarte schon alleine 500 oder 600 kosten soll, kann ich das vergessen.



kannst du ja machen, zurzeit, soviel leistung für sowenig geld gabs noch nie du musst ja nicht unbedingt die neueste non-plus-ultra-karte haben, oder?

du kannst auch mit einer 8800er gt/gts/gtx oder hd 3870 alles spielen.


> Mich hat Nvidia schon mal aufgrund des Preises wahrscheinlich als Kunden verloren.



warte doch erst mal ab, außerdem war es schon mal anders dass wirkliche high-end karten zu ihrem release teuer waren? nein.. doch denke mal an die gtx.. die war/ist auf jeden fall ihre ~550 euro wert gewesn, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie bis heute einer der schnellsten karten ist, die es auf dem markt gibt. 
heißt natürlich nicht, dass es so auch bei der neuen gtx sein wird^^

btt: ich werd mir eventuell die 260er holen


----------



## Masher (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Naja "spielen" schon, aber sicher nicht mehr mit max.details etc.....und von den neuen Games die erscheinen werden erst gar nicht zu reden....mfg


----------



## Fransen (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Ich denke ich warte mal die ersten Benchmarks zwichen den RV770 und GT200 ab, was die ans Tageslicht bringen 
-->> vorerst wird wohl noch eine 88GTS in die Hütte kommen, damit mein "Stromvernichter" in Rente geht

*Edit* wenn die aktuellen Info's stimmen wird der GT200 wohl eher nicht den Weg in meinen PC finden, da er den Ifos zu folge viel Strom benötigt und eibfach viiieeell zu teuer wird
Momentan baue ich daher eher auf den RV770


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> kannst du ja machen, zurzeit, soviel leistung für sowenig geld gabs noch nie du musst ja nicht unbedingt die neueste non-plus-ultra-karte haben, oder?
> 
> du kannst auch mit einer 8800er gt/gts/gtx oder hd 3870 alles spielen.



Das die Preise noch nicht offiziel sind weiss ich auch, aber irgendwas wird da schon dran sein, die Sache ist die, dass ich mit dem neuen System auf die neue Generation gewartet habe, weil ich nichts aufgewämtes von vor 1 1/2 Jahren haben wollte.

Ausserdem möchte ich mit dem neuen System wieder paar Jahre zocken können und deshalb wollte ich schon das High End Modell kaufen...aber erstmal abwarten wie die Preise ausfallen und wie auch die Leistung sein wird, weil alle reden über eine enorme Leistung...ich warte die ersten offizielen Testergebnise ab.


----------



## troppa (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> kannst du ja machen, zurzeit, soviel leistung für sowenig geld gabs noch nie du musst ja nicht unbedingt die neueste non-plus-ultra-karte haben, oder?
> 
> du kannst auch mit einer 8800er gt/gts/gtx oder hd 3870 alles spielen.



Schon mal Crysis gezockt mit nem Ultra Sli auf Very High @1680x1050  - Unspielbar

Naja hat ja für die GTX 280 600 veranschlagt, wird nicht günstiger, vielleicht sinkt der Preis ja mit dem GT200b auf 550^^. Kann ja nicht zulassen dass einer ne Highend-Karte kauf die günstiger als 575 is, sonst haltet ihr mich noch für verrückt, weil ich mir zwei Ultras für 580/St gehollt hab, but nevermind der Fortschritt schreitet vorran^^



push@max schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich hatte vor mir einen Gamer PC für 800-900 zu bauen, bei den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarten wäre das ohne Probleme möglich gewesen, aber wenn die Grafikkarte schon alleine 500 oder 600 kosten soll, kann ich das vergessen.





push@max schrieb:


> Ausserdem möchte ich mit dem neuen System wieder paar Jahre zocken können und deshalb wollte ich schon das High End Modell kaufen...aber erstmal abwarten wie die Preise ausfallen und wie auch die Leistung sein wird, weil alle reden über eine enorme Leistung...ich warte die ersten offizielen Testergebnise ab.



?? Wie jetz Gamer PC für 900 mit ner Highend Karte kannste sowie so knicken. Musste mindestens 1300 anlegen, wenn du ne Highendkarte wie die GTX 280 haben willst oder deine Ansprüche runter fahren und ein Paar Jahre zocken kannst evtl. vergessen wenn der GraKa-DX-Wahnsinn wieder Fahrt aufnimmt, nix für ungut, aber was wir in den letzten Jahr erlebt haben hat es seit der Voodoo nicht mehr gegeben. So eine langsame Entwicklung bin ich nicht mehr gewohnt. Kleines Beispiel habe mit Ende 2004 ne X800XT geholt und Anfang 2006 konnte ich schon die ersten Spiele nicht mehr zocken wegen dem SM3.0. Und jetzt hätte ich mir Ende 2006 ne 88 GTX geholt könnte ich auf jeden Fall noch bis Anfang/Mitte 2009 alles zocken. xD


----------



## push@max (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



troppa schrieb:


> ?? Wie jetz Gamer PC für 900 mit ner Highend Karte kannste sowie so knicken. Musste mindestens 1300 anlegen, wenn du ne Highendkarte wie die GTX 280 haben willst



Ich rede von den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarten und nicht von der GTX260 oder 280. Ich bin mir da sicher, dass ich für 900 was ordentlich basteln könnte, zumal Arbeitsspeicher heute auch sehr wenig kostet. 

Mein derzeitiges Netzteil würde ich behalten, bleiben also 900 für ein Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte. 

Eine 8800GTX oder 9800GTX bekommt ja schon für 200 und das reicht dicke, weil mein Monitor nicht mehr wie 1280x1024 mitmacht. Bei der CPU hab ich da an den Q9450 gedacht.


----------



## Raberduck (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Hi,

wenn ATI ihre Preis sehr gering hält, könnte ATI wieder Punkten 

Gruß Raberduck


----------



## troppa (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich rede von den derzeitigen Preisen für Grafikkarten und nicht von der GTX260 oder 280. Ich bin mir da sicher, dass ich für 900 was ordentlich basteln könnte, zumal Arbeitsspeicher heute auch sehr wenig kostet.
> 
> Mein derzeitiges Netzteil würde ich behalten, bleiben also 900 für ein Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte.
> 
> Eine 8800GTX oder 9800GTX bekommt ja schon für 200 und das reicht dicke, weil mein Monitor nicht mehr wie 1280x1024 mitmacht. Bei der CPU hab ich da an den Q9450 gedacht.



AXO verstehe... mit 4 GiB DDR2 800er und ner P45 Platine bisde dann bei ca. 750. Bleiben noch 150 für ne SB von Vista 64Bit... oder doch noch 
XP Pro 64Bit - Vista und XP sind in der 64Bit version en noch in der Beta.


----------



## push@max (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Das Geld für das Betriebssystem kann ich mir auch schenken...also ist noch soagr ein wenig Luft...vielleicht doch eine GTX260?


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Demnach wird am 17. Juni die GTX 280 zu einem Listenpreis von 649,00 US-Dollar und die GTX 260 zu einem Listenpreis von 449,00 US-Dollar erscheinen.
> 
> Das entspräche beim gerade aktuellen Wechselkurs etwa 418.- und 289.- Euro. In wie weit diese Preise dann auch tatsächlich Anwendung im Euroland finden, werden wir sehen.



Ist bei deinem Wechselkurs auch berücksichtigt das in den USA alle Preise netto angegeben werden und bei uns 19% USt. fällig werden?


----------



## jetztaber (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ist bei deinem Wechselkurs auch berücksichtigt das in den USA alle Preise netto angegeben werden und bei uns 19% USt. fällig werden?



Die Euro-Preise enthalten die derzeit gültige USt. von 19% bei uns, die Dollar-Preise sind netto, da müsste man den entsprechenden Steuersatz des jeweiligen US-Bundesstaats dazu rechnen.

Wenn man also zu den zum Wechselkurs umgerechneten Euro-Preisen die bei uns gültige USt. addiert, erhält man für die:

GTX 280: 497,42 Euro
GTX 260: 343,91 Euro

Macht also einen um 50,00 bis 100,00 Euro höheren Preis je Karte bei uns. Und die sind m.E. nicht einfach über erhöhte Transportkosten oder Zölle erklärbar.

Zurückgerechnet in US-Dollar werden diese Preise einen deutlich positiven Effekt auf Nvidias Bilanzen ergeben, da hierfür die Stärke des Euro-Raumes gezielt und bewusst genutzt wird.


----------



## VirusSXR (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Bei Geizhals ist die GTX 280 auch schon gelistet!
Marke Unbekannt, aber für 669,90 zu haben.

Diverse GeForce GTX 280, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## push@max (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

man ist die teuer, ich glaub die letzte High End Single Chip Karte die so viel zu Begin gekostet hat, war damals die 6800Ultra...danach hat man sich irgendwo um die 500 eingependelt.

Da muss die GTX280 aber extrem viel schneller sein, als die HD4870 von ATI...ich denke, dass Nvidia durch den extremen Preis viele Kunden verliert, die dadurch zu ATI gehen...

Ob der Preisunterschied gerechtfertig ist?


----------



## McZonk (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Warten wir doch  ersteinmal konkrete Preise ab.
1. es ist der einzige Shop, der so wohl eher auf sich aufmerksam machen will, als wirklich GTX280er anzubieten
2. ist sie eh nicht lieferbar
3. Im Shop selbst liegt der Preis bei 599.-


----------



## VirusSXR (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Abwarten und Tee trinken... Die wenigsten von uns werden sie sich eh gleich zum Release leisten können...


----------



## residentCJ (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Tut mir leid wenn ich hier iwas total falsch gemacht hab, aber wenn ich google und das dabei heraus kommt: 550  = 850,90500 US$ , kann ich mir dann nicht aus dem ausland eine GTX260 für 600 US$ = 387,822377  ordern ? (originalpreis soll ja 450 DOLLAR sein, 150 DOLLAR sollten für Zoll etc. doch reichen) oder muss ich da NOCHMAL 19%ust zahlen, die ja bei den 450$ in USA schon bezahlt wurden (die die umsatzsteuer natürlich, nicht 19% ? is ja in usa anderer satz glaub)


----------



## jetztaber (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

Am besten wird sein, Du rufst beim Zoll an. Die Steuern bei Einfuhr richten sich  nach dem verwendeten Material 

Bei elektronischen Artikeln kann aber auch was ganz was anderes gelten...

Und dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, sich die für die USA entrichteten Steuern zurückerstatten zu lassen, bzw. erst gar nicht zu zahlen. Damit ist allerdings Papierkrieg verbunden.

Gibts keinen Außenhandelskaufmann hier, der mich evtl. berichtigen kann?


----------



## greentea908 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

OMG. Dieser ganze Aufwand für ein Stückchen Elektronik? Da spende ich lieber etwas für "essen auf rädern". Traurig was für Probleme die Leute im Forum haben


----------



## Klutten (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Preise für Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 bekannt*

@greentea908

Jedem das seine wie es so schön heißt; und da du dich in einem Forum für Hardwarebegeisterte befindest, gibt es keinen Grund an den Entscheidungen, Wünschen und Problemen der User Anstoß zu nehmen.

Brüh dir einen grünen Tee auf und richte dich nach Feng Shui aus. Du wirst sehen, danach öffnet sich deine Seele und du verstehst die Leute hier.


----------

